# Using Calcium Cloride alone?



## Deputy_Swan (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello, does anybody use straight calcium chloride for ice control, or tried it? is it to corrosive ? 

I am set up for spraying ice this winter, but I cant find anybody close to be that provides salt brine, I can get Sugar Beet Molasses, and Calcium Chloride is in excess because oil field uses it here, so thinking about using that straight, but not sure if it will mess up concrete


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

We use LCC. Is it corrosive? Yes all chlorides are. Check your suppliers % quality and use it straight or mix a sodium/chloride brine yourself and spray that to save money.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

According to the American Concrete Institute, the
rate of chemical attack of calcium chloride on
concrete is “negligible”.
1
In an article titled, “Winter Weather, Deicers Need
Not Damage Concrete,” published by the Portland
Cement Association, calcium chloride is called one of
the “safest deicers for concrete”.
2
Independent laboratory tests produced results
consistent with the above statements.
3 
The data indicates that scaling from calcium chloride was less
than that of other deicers, and comparable
to that of pure water.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Metro Lawn;1508731 said:


> According to the American Concrete Institute, the
> rate of chemical attack of calcium chloride on
> concrete is "negligible".
> 1
> ...


Yeah what he said...

LCC has a lower freeze temp so the freeze thaw cycles surfaces go through during winter months is lessened which decreases damage such as scaling. Which is the reason why LCC is the safest chloride for concrete use.

The reason why LCC is more corrosive to metal is because it is hygroscopic and it holds more moisture onto the surface causing it to rust faster.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I use calcium chloride for all my de-icing needs. I use scrap CC that I have bought from a manufacture up north. They bag it and it sometimes has flakes, pellets and who knows what else in there. They call it sweepings and its the stuff that comes up off the floors I guess. What I like about it, is a little goes a long way and it lasts a long time and its fairly in expensive. I spread with a walk behind spreader and use about 2 tons a season


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Plowtoy, where are you getting the cal. from up north ? I use alot for my sites and would like to save some money, thanks.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Plow Solutions;1509212 said:


> Plowtoy, where are you getting the cal. from up north ? I use alot for my sites and would like to save some money, thanks.


Once you get to 10 post's, send me a PM and we can talk about it. I have already given enough info on its location and since it isn't always available, I don't tell too many people. It's one of the ways I can keep my prices down and still make money.


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok Thanks.


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, send me a PM with a contact number, seems to be alot of plowboys on here want to get the righty one, Thanks..


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, send me a PM with a contact number, seems to be alot of plowboys on here want to get the right one, Thanks..


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, send me a PM with a contact number, seems to be alot of plowboys on here want to get the right one, Thanks..


----------

